# Broken Window...



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

I just had my 04 GTO broken into, by some dumb-ass kid or crack head no doubt. It appears that they used something like a large screwdriver to pry the passenger window back, in doing so shattering the glass into a million pieces. The piece-of-**** made off with a Sirius Sportster Replay receiver, my Gatorz sunglasses, and a cheap S & W pocket knife...just a couple hundred dollars worth of crap...but the damage they left behind so far looks to be about $1200!!! The window has been estimated to be around $475 installed, they tore the rubber moldings at the top the window, which will probably run close to $100. They put a small hole in the front passenger seat, I guess while they were reaching around in the car with glass everywhere. And they scratched the paint just above and below the window. F*** I AM MAD!!! Any suggestions on were I could get inexpensive replacement parts without going through my insurance?


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Cleveland Pick-A-Part got alot of the trainwreck GTOs and probably has a lot of the trim pieces and such that you might need, and I'm sure several of the cars survived without getting all the glass broken.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Why wouldn't you want to go through your insurance company? This is a comprehensive claim. It will have no effect on your rates. *


----------

